# Solved: Solved: Media Pipe...Can't Delete!!! Please Help



## GRowe2 (Nov 2, 2005)

Please help me. A friend downloaded media pipe on my computer and I can't remove it. I've noticed several people with this issue but the answers are specific to each system. I have followed the advice from the other threads and have posted the Hijack This log below.

Thanks in advance-
Greg

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:30:31 PM, on 11/2/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2S1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare Software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\P2PNET~1\P2PNET~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10MT1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\AltPayments\AltPayments.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchFilter.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSPower] Rundll32.exe SiSPower.dll,ModeAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C66 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2S1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C66 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C66"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDTray] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDBitSet] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDBitSet.exe" /NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe P2P Loader] "C:\Program Files\p2pnetworks\mpp2pl.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltPayments] "C:\Program Files\AltPayments\AltPayments.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MediaPipe.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipeTrayIcon] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MPTray.exe" /H
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare Software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/229?7e09adbbd65a4e02bc1bc95bb124ea26
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/230?7e09adbbd65a4e02bc1bc95bb124ea26
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab34120.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15015/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,90/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {90051A81-3018-4826-8B38-DD60B6B53F9C} (Snapfish File Upload ActiveX Control) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishUpload.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab36107.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab35645.cab
O16 - DPF: {ED28050F-D713-43BA-A376-DCC5C35407D5} (MsnMusicAx Class) - http://entimg.msn.com/client/msnmusax2822.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15016/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Uninstall AltPayments and P2PNetworks from Start>>Control Panel>>Add or Remove Software

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan only*. Put a checkmark next to these entries and click *Fix Checked*.
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe P2P Loader] "C:\Program Files\p2pnetworks\mpp2pl.exe" /H

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltPayments] "C:\Program Files\AltPayments\AltPayments.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipe] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MediaPipe.exe" /H

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaPipeTrayIcon] "C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\MPTray.exe" /H

Delete the folders *C:\Program Files\AltPayments\* and *C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\*

Download and install Ewido Security Suite
During the installation, under *Additional Options* uncheck:
_* Install background guard
* Install scan via context menu_
Run Ewido. Click *OK* if you get an error message reading "Database could not be found!".
Click *Update* on the left side of the screen. Now click *Start Update*.
When the update is finished, exit Ewido.

Run *Ewido*. Chose *Scanner*>>*Complete System Scan*
Fix any problems Ewido finds.
Click *Save Report* and save a copy of this log to your Desktop. Post the contents of that log here.

Also post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## GRowe2 (Nov 2, 2005)

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 9:47:22 PM, 11/2/2005
+ Report-Checksum: 2269FF86

+ Scan result:

C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\insdl.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\Program Files\MediaPipe\register.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc18\insdl.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc18\register.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc22\insdl.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc22\register.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc26\insdl.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc26\register.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc31\insdl.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc31\register.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc35\insdl.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2365643584-2976313275-4152475807-1009\Dc35\register.dll -> Spyware.MetaDirect : Cleaned with backup

::Report End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:54:04 PM, on 11/2/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2S1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare Software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10MT1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSPower] Rundll32.exe SiSPower.dll,ModeAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C66 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2S1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C66 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C66"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDTray] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDBitSet] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDBitSet.exe" /NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare Software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin/module.main/favorites\ie_add_to.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/229?7e09adbbd65a4e02bc1bc95bb124ea26
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/230?7e09adbbd65a4e02bc1bc95bb124ea26
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab34120.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15015/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,90/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {90051A81-3018-4826-8B38-DD60B6B53F9C} (Snapfish File Upload ActiveX Control) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishUpload.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab36107.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab35645.cab
O16 - DPF: {ED28050F-D713-43BA-A376-DCC5C35407D5} (MsnMusicAx Class) - http://entimg.msn.com/client/msnmusax2822.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15016/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Looks better, how's your computer running?


----------



## GRowe2 (Nov 2, 2005)

Seems to be good at the moment. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can mark this Solved under Thread Tools :up:


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Danber66*, I made you a thread of your own here: http://forums.techguy.org/security/434892-cant-remove-media-pipe.html

Stick to that one only.

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it re-opened please PM me or one of the other Mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "*New Thread*".


----------

